# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  post processor 5 truc chi mach3

## aladin

em đang làm con máy 5 trục head head. nhưng lại không rành lám về cam. bác nào làm rồi chỉ em với. nghe nói là phải có post processor thi mới ra file nc được.ai có cho em xin hay chia xe em it tài liệu để nghiên cứu. em đang sài powermill 8. help me!!!!!!!

----------


## hung1706

Bác lao vào con đường đau khổ roài ợ... :Big Grin: 
Ngày trước em có ham hố làm con máy như bác, dc bác NamCNC tài trợ cho cái phần cơ và thế là xong con máy nhưng chỉ cho xuất code chạy 4D thôi. Code 5D xuất ra nó chạy loạn cào cào lên vì nhiều lý do. Thế nên xuất 1 cái đơn giản tí vui chơi thôi  :Big Grin: . Hiện em vẫn theo đuổi con 5D dạng Head - Table nhưng phải có đồ chuẩn mới lắp dc nên đắp chiếu  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Bác có 3 vấn đề chính:

- Post máy: Cách 1 thì bên SolidCam hoặc MasterCam hay Powermill có tài liệu nhưng phải mua và mò đọc (vài $ đến mười mấy $ 1 file PDF). Cách 2 là gửi thông số máy cho hãng + phí vài nghìn Mỹ kim thì nó cho bác cái Post và Phần mềm bản quyền liền.
- Phần cơ khí chưa chắc bác gia công lắp ráp với kích thước chuẩn như bản vẽ (phần này chủ động dc nhưng lại kinh khủng nhất trong các hạng mục) thì làm sao bác cho ra thông số máy chuẩn để làm Post. Sai 1 li là nó đi 1 dặm đúng nghĩa đen  :Big Grin: 
- Phần xuất code phải bù trừ sai số của phần 2 trên + đi dao sao cho hợp lý...vv -> khó tập n vì biết sai bao nhiêu mà bù?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Tóm lại chân thành khuyên bác tham khảo mục này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/17...CNC-YES-WE-CAN. Sau đó nếu chưa leo lưng cọp thì nên chọn con đường bớt đau khổ hơn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aladin

> Bác lao vào con đường đau khổ roài ợ...
> Ngày trước em có ham hố làm con máy như bác, dc bác NamCNC tài trợ cho cái phần cơ và thế là xong con máy nhưng chỉ cho xuất code chạy 4D thôi. Code 5D xuất ra nó chạy loạn cào cào lên vì nhiều lý do. Thế nên xuất 1 cái đơn giản tí vui chơi thôi . Hiện em vẫn theo đuổi con 5D dạng Head - Table nhưng phải có đồ chuẩn mới lắp dc nên đắp chiếu 
> 
> Bác có 3 vấn đề chính:
> 
> - Post máy: Cách 1 thì bên SolidCam hoặc MasterCam hay Powermill có tài liệu nhưng phải mua và mò đọc (vài $ đến mười mấy $ 1 file PDF). Cách 2 là gửi thông số máy cho hãng + phí vài nghìn Mỹ kim thì nó cho bác cái Post và Phần mềm bản quyền liền.
> - Phần cơ khí chưa chắc bác gia công lắp ráp với kích thước chuẩn như bản vẽ (phần này chủ động dc nhưng lại kinh khủng nhất trong các hạng mục) thì làm sao bác cho ra thông số máy chuẩn để làm Post. Sai 1 li là nó đi 1 dặm đúng nghĩa đen 
> - Phần xuất code phải bù trừ sai số của phần 2 trên + đi dao sao cho hợp lý...vv -> khó tập n vì biết sai bao nhiêu mà bù? 
> 
> Tóm lại chân thành khuyên bác tham khảo mục này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/17...CNC-YES-WE-CAN. Sau đó nếu chưa leo lưng cọp thì nên chọn con đường bớt đau khổ hơn


nghe bác nói em bun wa. giờ em leo lên lưng nó mấy thang nay rồi. đang rầu wa bác ơi. phân cơ khí xong hết rồi chỉ còn mỗi phần post thôi

----------


## nhatson

di với powermill là bộ delcam postprocessor, và ductpost
làm được post cơ bản em thấy việc đầu tiên là... rất vững Gcode và hoạt động của Gcode trên bộ điều khiển CNC tương ứng

tài liệu delcam post processor_xx
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-g...ew?usp=sharing

tài liêu duct-post_xx
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-g...ew?usp=sharing

----------

emptyhb, hung1706

----------


## CKD

Cụ chủ show hình cái máy lên cho anh em nghía với ạ.
Cụ khởi nguồn bằng cách nắm vững 3D, xong 4D, rồi full 4D, cuối cùng là 5D.

Với powermill thấy có vẻ làm post 5axis không quá khó. Nhưng để làm được thì phải hiểu rỏ về máy 3,4,5axis trước đã.

----------


## Ga con

Chính xác ạ. Với cái này cần đi từng bước không được nóng vội.

Cụ Hung dọa người ta quá làm bác ấy sợ.

Post processor chỉ là một phần rất nhỏ trong quá trình Cam thôi ạ. Em không rành Powermill nên không sure vụ xuất file. Đối với các Cam khác em đã dùng như Mastercam, Visualmill, Solidcam... thì post chẳng qua như cái suffix, prefix... thôi. Nó quyết định loại máy, loại hệ điều khiển (cái này quan trọng nếu controller đặc biệt khác nhiều so với loại thông thường)... để xác định các lệnh mà nó sẽ xuất để phù hợp với controller đó, và thêm các lệnh xác lập đầu - cuối chương trình. Nếu không có gì đặc biệt, đọc hiểu được và biết chỉnh bằng manual thì post không quan trong (chọn đại XYZAC loại head-head hoặc head-rotary table... rồi mod bằng tay trước khi chạy thực).

THanks.

----------

anhcos, Luyến

----------


## terminaterx300

> Chính xác ạ. Với cái này cần đi từng bước không được nóng vội.
> 
> Cụ Hung dọa người ta quá làm bác ấy sợ.
> 
> Post processor chỉ là một phần rất nhỏ trong quá trình Cam thôi ạ. Em không rành Powermill nên không sure vụ xuất file. Đối với các Cam khác em đã dùng như Mastercam, Visualmill, Solidcam... thì post chẳng qua như cái suffix, prefix... thôi. Nó quyết định loại máy, loại hệ điều khiển (cái này quan trọng nếu controller đặc biệt khác nhiều so với loại thông thường)... để xác định các lệnh mà nó sẽ xuất để phù hợp với controller đó, và thêm các lệnh xác lập đầu - cuối chương trình. Nếu không có gì đặc biệt, đọc hiểu được và biết chỉnh bằng manual thì post không quan trong (chọn đại XYZAC loại head-head hoặc head-rotary table... rồi mod bằng tay trước khi chạy thực).
> 
> THanks.


theo em tìm hiểu thì máy 5 trục cực kỳ phức tạp, nếu chỉ là xoay góc đơn giản vát mặt thì ko tính làm gì

nhưng đang phần 5 trục là chui vào các ngóc ngách. khi có sẽ phải cần 1 cái gọi là template của máy, tức là cấu tạo của máy.

phần mềm CẢM hay phần mềm chuyên xuất g-code ( ICAM hay IMpost gì gì đó) sẽ phải phân tích ngược trở lại kết cấu máy để đưa ra đc đường toolpath. chứ ko chư 3 trục hay 4 trục toolpath xuất ra luôn. bên cạnh template thì việc khai báo đạo cũng cực kỳ quan trọng, cán dao, lưỡi dao bla bla vì nếu khai sai dẫn tới xuất toolpath sai, ủi vào phôi hoặc khung máy.

postprocessor chỉ là thằng để dịch toolpath ra thư viện g-code thôi, tùy máy đời cao đời thấp, hãng này hãng khác nó sẽ có thêm bớt những lệnh g-code riêng. cơ bản anh em cũng chỉ dùng g0 g1 g2 g3 thôi nhưng khi lên 5 trục hoặc đời máy cao nó có tùy biến thêm các g-code khác để việc gia công thêm hiệu quả, chạy dc highspeed machining hoặc smooth movement.

----------

emptyhb, Ga con, haignition, hung1706, Luyến

----------


## hung1706

Em chả hù dọa làm gì cả ợ. Cái Post cũng chỉ là 1 phần của chương trình Cam thôi, phần lập trình chạy dao xuất code cũng phụ thuộc vào người lập trình. 
Vấn đề là bác ấy làm ra cái máy dạng H-H có chuẩn hay không, đủ cứng cáp để chạy và chạy có vướng víu gì không, hay đơn giản là set home máy cả 5 trục thế nào cũng là vấn đề  :Big Grin: 
Quan điểm của em là làm rồi sẽ thấy. Cơ mà thấy rồi là thấy nản  :Smile: ). Ai cũng làm dc máy 5 trục thì Khoa học công nghệ nước nhà nâng lên 1 tầm cao mới roài hehe

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Ga con

Không ai bảo 5 trục là đơn giản hết ạ. Cơ bản là em cũng làm máy 5 trục rồi, CAM luôn, gia công sản phẩm lấy tiền luôn rồi chứ không phải nói không. 5 trục em chỉ sợ mỗi collision là rất khó dự đoán nếu không có simulation ngon.

Bác chủ theo em học thuật là chính, không phải chuyên để làm. 

Máy có nhiều cấp độ ợ. Còn chuyện bù sai số + home các kiểu chắc bác chưa gặp mấy ông bạn em rồi. Em làm chương trình xong, cho chạy. Khi tắt máy chạy lại thì phải về Home xong, set chiều dài dao, xong mới gọi lệnh set tọa độ. Mấy ông này mượn máy, nhờ em làm CAM xong phá luôn cái quây che nước, chuột cắn đứt dây CTHT-home, đứt dây encoder em phải đấu lại vã mồ hôi, may mà mấy thứ khác chưa hỏng. Em không có nhà để chỉnh thế mà hắn vẫn chạy ra sản phẩm OK đấy ạ, chạy hàng loạt, có bác nào đoán được chạy kiểu gì không ạ.


Đơn giản thôi, hắn cứ canh đại cho dao đến 1 vị trí tương đối mắt nhìn thấy được, gắn cục phôi tạm lên (thực ra là cục phế phẩm), cho chạy. Sau khi chạy xong hắn đo lại các kích thước sau số so với thành phẩm, sau đó bù trừ các trục cho nó về đúng giá trị. Gắn cục phôi khác lên, gia công, xong.

Thế mới biết, em làm vã mồ hôi để canh chỉnh cũng không nhàn và chưa chắc chính xác bằng hắn, chỉ tốn ít thời gian + cục phế phẩm. 

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## emptyhb

Đang chạy gãy hay mẻ dao thì sao các bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Không ai bảo 5 trục là đơn giản hết ạ. Cơ bản là em cũng làm máy 5 trục rồi, CAM luôn, gia công sản phẩm lấy tiền luôn rồi chứ không phải nói không. 5 trục em chỉ sợ mỗi collision là rất khó dự đoán nếu không có simulation ngon.
> 
> Bác chủ theo em học thuật là chính, không phải chuyên để làm. 
> 
> Máy có nhiều cấp độ ợ. Còn chuyện bù sai số + home các kiểu chắc bác chưa gặp mấy ông bạn em rồi. Em làm chương trình xong, cho chạy. Khi tắt máy chạy lại thì phải về Home xong, set chiều dài dao, xong mới gọi lệnh set tọa độ. Mấy ông này mượn máy, nhờ em làm CAM xong phá luôn cái quây che nước, chuột cắn đứt dây CTHT-home, đứt dây encoder em phải đấu lại vã mồ hôi, may mà mấy thứ khác chưa hỏng. Em không có nhà để chỉnh thế mà hắn vẫn chạy ra sản phẩm OK đấy ạ, chạy hàng loạt, có bác nào đoán được chạy kiểu gì không ạ.
> 
> 
> Đơn giản thôi, hắn cứ canh đại cho dao đến 1 vị trí tương đối mắt nhìn thấy được, gắn cục phôi tạm lên (thực ra là cục phế phẩm), cho chạy. Sau khi chạy xong hắn đo lại các kích thước sau số so với thành phẩm, sau đó bù trừ các trục cho nó về đúng giá trị. Gắn cục phôi khác lên, gia công, xong.
> 
> ...


trường hợp cục mới toanh chưa có phế phẩm thì sao ợ  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Thì chịu mất 1 cục phôi thôi ạ  :Big Grin: .

Hắn gia công cái móc trong máy y tế, phôi nhựa POM tính ra không đắt lắm. Nếu gia công bằng tay thì 1 ngày ngon lắm 5-10 cục còn không chính xác, gia công máy 3 trục thì ngày được chừng 20 cục, máy 4 trục ngày được 30 cục, còn 5 trục ngày ít nhất chắc 60 cục.

@bác empty: cái này đơn giản mà cụ.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

> theo em tìm hiểu thì máy 5 trục cực kỳ phức tạp, nếu chỉ là xoay góc đơn giản vát mặt thì ko tính làm gì
> 
> nhưng đang phần 5 trục là chui vào các ngóc ngách. khi có sẽ phải cần 1 cái gọi là template của máy, tức là cấu tạo của máy.
> 
> phần mềm CẢM hay phần mềm chuyên xuất g-code ( ICAM hay IMpost gì gì đó) sẽ phải phân tích ngược trở lại kết cấu máy để đưa ra đc đường toolpath. chứ ko chư 3 trục hay 4 trục toolpath xuất ra luôn. bên cạnh template thì việc khai báo đạo cũng cực kỳ quan trọng, cán dao, lưỡi dao bla bla vì nếu khai sai dẫn tới xuất toolpath sai, ủi vào phôi hoặc khung máy.
> 
> postprocessor chỉ là thằng để dịch toolpath ra thư viện g-code thôi, tùy máy đời cao đời thấp, hãng này hãng khác nó sẽ có thêm bớt những lệnh g-code riêng. cơ bản anh em cũng chỉ dùng g0 g1 g2 g3 thôi nhưng khi lên 5 trục hoặc đời máy cao nó có tùy biến thêm các g-code khác để việc gia công thêm hiệu quả, chạy dc highspeed machining hoặc smooth movement.


Cái đo đỏ: mấy cái CAM a xài thì nó gọi là Machine Type, detail nếu máy phổ biến và có trong library nó link đến post của máy đó luôn (ví dụ Machine Type -> Mill -> Hass VMC*** 5 axis H-H vừa gồm loại máy vừa gồm định nghĩa post luôn rồi).

Trừ máy 2-3 trục là xuất 1 chiều không cần quan tâm đến kết cấu máy, máy 4 trục trở lên đã phải khai báo machine type rồi vì đến đây có nhiều kiểu xoay (head, table, head 45 độ...)

Thanks.

----------

haignition, Luyến

----------


## terminaterx300

> Cái đo đỏ: mấy cái CAM a xài thì nó gọi là Machine Type, detail nếu máy phổ biến và có trong library nó link đến post của máy đó luôn (ví dụ Machine Type -> Mill -> Hass VMC*** 5 axis H-H vừa gồm loại máy vừa gồm định nghĩa post luôn rồi).
> 
> Trừ máy 2-3 trục là xuất 1 chiều không cần quan tâm đến kết cấu máy, máy 4 trục trở lên đã phải khai báo machine type rồi vì đến đây có nhiều kiểu xoay (head, table, head 45 độ...)
> 
> Thanks.


thì mastercam với 1 số thằng là có mấy thằng phô thông nhưng bà con thì mấy ai có máy đó mà dùng, phải setup lại hết, món đó lại ko hề đơn giản vì nhiều lý do nhưng cơ bản nhất là dựng cái máy ko chính xác :v

mastercam nó có 2 món gọi là MD với CD là machine definition và control definition và cái post. nắm dc món đó thì coi như là máy nào cũng chơi dc :v

nhưng trực quan sinh động thì chắc có thằng NX unigraphic  :Cool:

----------


## ducduy9104

> Cái đo đỏ: mấy cái CAM a xài thì nó gọi là Machine Type, detail nếu máy phổ biến và có trong library nó link đến post của máy đó luôn (ví dụ Machine Type -> Mill -> Hass VMC*** 5 axis H-H vừa gồm loại máy vừa gồm định nghĩa post luôn rồi).
> 
> Trừ máy 2-3 trục là xuất 1 chiều không cần quan tâm đến kết cấu máy, máy 4 trục trở lên đã phải khai báo machine type rồi vì đến đây có nhiều kiểu xoay (head, table, head 45 độ...)
> 
> Thanks.


Bác Ga Con nói đúng nè, 5 trục thì 5 bậc tự do nên khi di chuyển mũi dao nếu không có gì ràng buộc thì nó có thể collision do phương trình động học bị suy biến ( 5 phương trình 3 ẩn).

----------


## aladin

đọc không đã thấy nhức đầu rùi. tình hình la em ko làm cam làm máy cho công ty bên người ta có người lập trình cam rùi. nhưng không chuyển cho mach3 chạy được. em nghe nói có phần post la ok nhưng ko biết đào đâu ra lun. con may cua em đây a. anh em góp y mé mé thôi. đừng thăng wa em bun .hihi

----------

CKD, hoitm, hung1706, nhatson, tuan6868

----------


## Nam CNC

cái máy này chạy chi tiết gì vậy bác chủ , kết cấu này chắc chạy mẫu bằng xốp hay loại mẫu gỗ cho khuôn mẫu ??? với máy này có kết cấu này mà chạy phải thay dao thì thôi rồi lượm ơi...


Theo ông anh ruột truyền đạt lại là :

---bác phải vào power mill vẽ lại kết cấu máy , khả năng di chuyển của máy để cho máy tính toán , sau này lập trình dựa trên kết cấu máy này nó sẽ chạy dao tránh các sự cố.
---Sau đó bác phải moi ra cái file hay cái mục gì ấy cho bác viết lại post , và ông anh chỉ chọn toàn lệnh G0, G1 cho đỡ nhức đầu , trong mach3 có cái vụ CV mode nên chạy polyline cũng mượt mượt.

Còn cụ thể gì nữa thì nó đi vào chuyên môn lập trình quá thì em không hiểu và cũng chẳng chịu hiểu , hiểu nhiều nhức đầu , em chỉ chơi phần cơ khí thôi cho đơn giản.


---COn máy có kết cấu như vậy , việc set mũi dao để xác định vị trí mũi dao so với tâm của máy rất phức tạp , và việc mỗi lần thay dao thì tọa độ lại thay đổi toàn bộ .

Máy này bác chủ làm lần đầu hay lần thứ mấy ? việc bố trí 5 trục trên 1 máy thì gọi là máy 5 trục , nhưng vị trí và độ chính xác của các trục nó sẽ quyết định đến chính xác của sản phẩm , đôi lúc làm được hết , khi chạy ra sản phẩm nó ra một sản phẩm có hình dáng gì đó không mong đợi chút nào.


Máy 5 trục đầu tiên em làm là 3 trục tuyến tính kết 2 bàn xoay , sản phẩm hình cầu khi thiết kế và chạy ra thực tế thì thành hình cái núm vú hehehehe. Cuối cùng 2 tuần suy nghĩ biết rằng các trục nó bị lắp ráp sai và lệch và em mất thêm 2 tháng vừa canh vừa tính toán thực tế mới có được vị trí tương đối chính xác ( tạm chấp nhận cho cái máy đầu tiên ), sau đó qua 4 cái máy tiếp theo em lại nhận biết thêm nhiều yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến độ chính xác của nó và rút ra được các bước cần thiết để canh được chính xác tương đối của 5 trục với các thiết bị đo đơn giản nhất có thể có như thước kẹp số , đồng hồ so.... còn muốn chính xác hơn nữa thì cần các thiết bị cực kì chuyên dụng và rất mắc tiền , cái này ngoài tầm với của em , em chỉ đạt được tới mức +-0.02mm/50mm thôi .


Và cuối cùng sau 5 cái máy em quyết định không làm nữa vì nhức đầu , thiếu thiết bị và chuyển giao công nghệ cực khó nên thôi .

----------


## aladin

chắc bữa nào phải lên anh Nam học hỏi. nghe nói nhiều ma chưa được gặp anh. máy này em làm chủ yếu để gọt ba via hàng nhựa thôi ko cần chính xác lám. miễn sao thân dao cắt sản phẩm mũi dao cũng ko cân chính xác lắm. Đây là con máy đầu tiên em làm. nên chi lên học hỏi anh em trên diễn đàn chứ cũng chưa rành lắm về mấy cái này.

----------


## emptyhb

> chắc bữa nào phải lên anh Nam học hỏi. nghe nói nhiều ma chưa được gặp anh. máy này em làm chủ yếu để gọt ba via hàng nhựa thôi ko cần chính xác lám. miễn sao thân dao cắt sản phẩm mũi dao cũng ko cân chính xác lắm. Đây là con máy đầu tiên em làm. nên chi lên học hỏi anh em trên diễn đàn chứ cũng chưa rành lắm về mấy cái này.


Nếu chỉ cắt bavia nhự mấy khối hộp kia thì em nghĩ bác không cần chương trình CAM nào, học viết lệnh bằng tay cũng được rồi.

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng như bác empty nói , lập trình tay cho việc cắt ba via là nhanh nhất , lấy vật mẫu gá vào , di chuyển tay , đọc lại tọa độ , lập trình tay là xong , bác chủ phức tạp vấn đề ghê.

----------


## Ga con

Không cần phải vẽ máy đâu anh Nam. Trong Cam chỉ cần định nghĩa loại máy, sau đó set pivot position (tâm các trục xoay) là xong.

Các soft CAM nhiều trục hơn thua nhau chỗ mô phỏng và dự báo collision (em không biết nhiều, chỉ xem mấy cái What's new của các version Mastercam khác nhau thì thấy nó quảng cáo phần này nhiều nhất nên chắc quan trọng nhất  :Big Grin: , còn look ahead thì trong đó chọn mặc định là ultimate look ahead từ mấy bản MCAM X).

Mach3 là hệ máy đa năng rồi, nếu chọn post như máy bác thì chọn hệ XYZ AC nó dịch OK.

Thanks.

----------


## hoang.nvn

> đọc không đã thấy nhức đầu rùi. tình hình la em ko làm cam làm máy cho công ty bên người ta có người lập trình cam rùi. nhưng không chuyển cho mach3 chạy được. em nghe nói có phần post la ok nhưng ko biết đào đâu ra lun. con may cua em đây a. anh em góp y mé mé thôi. đừng thăng wa em bun .hihiĐính kèm 14560Đính kèm 14561Đính kèm 14562


hehe chú Tú có vẻ làm ăn được nhẩy, bữa nào cho anh ké gia công ít hàng nhá ^^

----------

ngocpham

----------


## nhatson



----------


## terminaterx300

> Đúng như bác empty nói , lập trình tay cho việc cắt ba via là nhanh nhất , lấy vật mẫu gá vào , di chuyển tay , đọc lại tọa độ , lập trình tay là xong , bác chủ phức tạp vấn đề ghê.


cắt ba via nhưng nếu lắt léo thì cũng po tay :v

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## aladin

nếu lập trình tay được thì khỏe wa. có mốt số sản phẩm có đường cong. có cách nào để lấy được tạo độ để mình làm tay ko mấy a.
thanks

----------


## chimen_bka

> đọc không đã thấy nhức đầu rùi. tình hình la em ko làm cam làm máy cho công ty bên người ta có người lập trình cam rùi. nhưng không chuyển cho mach3 chạy được. em nghe nói có phần post la ok nhưng ko biết đào đâu ra lun. con may cua em đây a. anh em góp y mé mé thôi. đừng thăng wa em bun .hihiĐính kèm 14560Đính kèm 14561Đính kèm 14562


Thân !
Bác có liên hệ bên em để giải quyết Post cho máy của bác.
Dòng Head là khá khó khăn cho việc xuất Code. Nếu Code không được check kỹ càng khuyên các bác không chạy kẻo đi cái Spindle !
Các bác có thể gọi 0976362606 để có được tư vấn nhiều vè Post nhiều trục.

METECH VIETNAM Co., Ltd 
(PHẦN MỀM CAD/CAM BẢN QUYỀN - CHUYỂN GIAO PHẦN MỀM CAD/CAM VÀ MÁY CNC)
+ PHÂN PHỐI MASTERCAM , SPRUTCAM TẠI VIỆT NAM
+ CAD/CAM/CAE - CATIA - NX - MASTERCAM - VERICUT
+ POST-PROCESSOR BUILDER - IMSPOST - ICAM - NX - MASTERCAM
+ ĐÀO TẠO LẬP TRÌNH CAM CHUYÊN NGHIỆP TRÊN CATIA, NX , MASTERCAM 3-4-5 AXIS
metechvn.vn

----------


## cnclaivung

mỗi cái post 4 trục thôi là giá 1 triệu rồi các cụ ạ, em chả hiểu đếch gì nên hóng hớt mãi

----------


## chimen_bka

> mỗi cái post 4 trục thôi là giá 1 triệu rồi các cụ ạ, em chả hiểu đếch gì nên hóng hớt mãi


Bên mình Viết prostprocessor cho các cty trong và ngoài nước với giá thương mại :
-Post trục các điều khiển khí lên tới 1000-1500$
-Post 4 trục giá 1000-2000$ ( cho Doanh nghiệp )
-Post 5 trục giá 2000-4000$ ( cho doanh nghiệp )

Giá khá cáo nhưng tiền nào của ấy  cái quan trọng là giải quyết được việc cho doanh nghiệp.

METECH VIETNAM Co., Ltd 
(PHẦN MỀM CAD/CAM BẢN QUYỀN - CHUYỂN GIAO PHẦN MỀM CAD/CAM VÀ MÁY CNC)
+ PHÂN PHỐI MASTERCAM , SPRUTCAM TẠI VIỆT NAM
+ CAD/CAM/CAE - CATIA - NX - MASTERCAM - VERICUT
+ POST-PROCESSOR BUILDER - IMSPOST - ICAM - NX - MASTERCAM
+ ĐÀO TẠO LẬP TRÌNH CAM CHUYÊN NGHIỆP TRÊN CATIA, NX , MASTERCAM 3-4-5 AXIS

CONTACT : HOANG VAN TAN 
Mobile : 0976362606 ; Skype : hoangvantan124 ; Email : tanhv@metechvn.vn
www.metechvn.vn

----------


## Vincent

Viết cho tất cả các phần mềm Cam hiện tại hả cụ

----------

